

Ask HN: Why is AirBnb worth 1 billion dollars? - Hisoka

http://siteanalytics.compete.com/airbnb.com+hotels.com/<p>As you can see, AirBnb gets just 1/10 the traffic as Hotels.com. The market cap of IACI (which owns Hotels.com) is around $3 billion.<p>Something doesn't seem right
======
pg
What matters is not traffic but profits, and particularly growth thereof.

~~~
Hisoka
If you look at the Compete graph, traffic has not exactly exploded in the past
year or so...

~~~
steventruong
Maybe we're looking at different things but because of the comparison between
airbnb and hotels, it looks as if the line is flat but if you look at the
numbers, it's gradually increasing. While they certainly don't have as much
traffic, I do think they have a bigger market.

------
jcol
Only sites that have the tracking code installed are accurate. Anything else
is guessed (poorly).

------
webbruce
It's called #webbubble

